# What's your guess?



## the tinker (May 20, 2020)

Some time back, like more than a year ago, this lady from the church we go to mentioned  after the service that she had her mom's old bike, and that I could have it for free. Someone told her I collect old bikes. She said it's an old Schwinn, she thinks from the forties. Her mom would be over 100 if she were still alive. I kind of forgot about it.  I mean, I've scrapped out lots of girls bikes of every age and sold decent ones, lucky to get 25 bucks for them. That was then. With this virus thing, I'm bored. Illinois is still under lock-up and I'm looking for fun things to do. Here's the thing: What do you guys think?   Will it really be a 40's Schwinn? Will it turn out to be a pre-war????  Or.... will it be like many of the "I've got an old bike" stories we've all experienced, and turn out to be a 1960's 3 speed or a 67 middleweight?  Or, heaven forbid, a Huffy.
Let's guess.....What do you think?  A piece of curb art? Lawn art? 40's-50's or a 60's middle weight Huffy?  The lady says it's a "very" old ladies Schwinn, that may have been repainted.    What say you? I pick it up tomorrow morning, I'll keep everyone posted.  PS. My wife wants me to give her something for it.  Look at my wife. . . aint she something?


Gotta love her.
Everyone guess what the bike will be.


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2020)

I'll say a pre war Hollywood that will look NOS when cleaned up.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 20, 2020)

59 J.C. Higgins girls bike. But I hope it's a Aerocycle or a B10e that  her mom had been left by her father. Do I get a prize if i'm right ?


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 20, 2020)

Im gonna say ......Early Panther


----------



## tim elder (May 20, 2020)

Ultra rare girls Aerocycle.


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2020)

Schwinn Breeze.
People throw away nice ones semi-regularly.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 20, 2020)

Probably the same as the rolling tetanus shot I have for sale is


----------



## fattyre (May 20, 2020)

Rusty white painted  S-7’s. Fiesta, Hollywood , Co-Ed, etc.


----------



## JimR56 (May 20, 2020)

1953 Spitfire.  Condition will be about a 6.


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2020)

1955 blue girls phantom and as she drops it off she’ll wheel out her dads ultra rare blue boys phantom in mint condition


----------



## Oilit (May 21, 2020)

What I want to know is why does your wife wear a burka?


----------



## KingSized HD (May 21, 2020)

A 1941 New World. Given to her as a wedding gift by her newlywed soldier husband to commute to her Rosie the Riviter job during the war.
You’ll only want the AS&Co sprocket....


----------



## the tinker (May 21, 2020)

Here it is, and surprise, surprise, it's still original paint.







 I've know these people for several years. They said about 3 years ago they gave away the BOYS Schwinn. It was just like the girls. . . only it had a horn tank!  Anyway, I'm happy with the girls.  I lent my serial # book to someone and it was never returned to me . I know someone will come up with the year. ????
The #'s under the crank and it's got the standard oval badge.  I'm guessing 49-50. This is a picture of Mr. and Mrs. Stetkis. They're 82 years old and fine people. They wouldn't take any money for the bike.


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2020)

Nice folks... what are they doing hanging out with the likes of you Dave?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 21, 2020)

Great score Tink! I'm guessing '48. Is that a Schwinn World Badge? she will shine-up; That's the girl's DX but the grocery baskets GOT TO GO!


----------



## KingSized HD (May 21, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> 1953 Spitfire.  Condition will be about a 6.



I'd say your guess was pretty close, here's the '53 Spitfire:


----------



## Maskadeo (May 21, 2020)

Get the address of the boys tank that they gave away and go there and tell the person that they want it back.


----------



## Scout Evans (May 21, 2020)

1950 D62 model. Just guessing. 

Here's the page I use to try to find older Schwinns ages.




__





						THE SCHWINN DATE CODES BY YEAR,MONTH AND DAY
					





					www.angelfire.com


----------



## the tinker (May 21, 2020)

The number is: S 8316921.  1947! Her parents bought it right after the war. Her mom would have been 29 years old.This was fun!


----------



## Scout Evans (May 21, 2020)

Where did you find 1947? There's too many numbers in yours, it should be 5 or 6 digits after a letter. C or D would be 1947 as an estimate. S with 5 digits is 1955.


----------



## the tinker (May 21, 2020)

Numbers were often repeated in the fifties from the late 40's. I have a 47 boys that the numbers say is a '52.  It's also a '47. The '55 numbers are on the left drop-out. The '47 are under the crank. Schwinn, like the rest of the bike manufacturers cared little about serial numbers and never in their wildest dreams thought anyone would care some 75 years later either.  I've had two 46's. Both of those had the tapered kickstand, so I don't think this a '46. Although, I do think some early 47's had the tapered kickstands. It's got the newer, Schwinn headbadge on it. I think '47-48  was the last years for the private label headbadge, however, Schwinn  didn't switch to the new style badges  on New Years day.  This bike could be an early '48. Not much difference. The important thing is I saved it from the scrapper, because it was going out to the curb if I didn't take it. I've been a regular scrapper on trash nights since the early 70's and until the 90's, I wouldn't take this bike off the curb for free.  I'll toss this bike in oxalic acid and roll the fenders. It'l be back on the road. We're fortunate to live in the good old USA and able to have hobbies like this. Have fun!


----------



## John G04 (May 21, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Numbers were often repeated in the fifties from the late 40's. I have a 47 boys that the numbers say is a '52.  It's also a '47. The '55 numbers are on the left drop-out. The '47 are under the crank. Schwinn, like the rest of the bike manufacturers cared little about serial numbers and never in their wildest dreams thought anyone would care some 75 years later either.  I've had two 46's. Both of those had the tapered kickstand, so I don't think this a '46. Although, I do think some early 47's had the tapered kickstands. It's got the newer, Schwinn headbadge on it. I think '47-48  was the last years for the private label headbadge, however, Schwinn  didn't switch to the new style badges  on New Years day.  This bike could be an early '48. Not much difference. The important thing is I saved it from the scrapper, because it was going out to the curb if I didn't take it. I've been a regular scrapper on trash nights since the early 70's and until the 90's, I wouldn't take this bike off the curb for free.  I'll toss this bike in oxalic acid and roll the fenders. It'l be back on the road. We're fortunate to live in the good old USA and able to have hobbies like this. Have fun!View attachment 1198720




Nice find, all my neighbors around here just bring 2000’s walmart bikes that are rusty and tell me they are “vintage” . Also nice stuff in background


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 21, 2020)

Cool bike and story, was expecting way less, lol. I was rooting for you though.


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2020)

the tinker said:


> The number is: S 8316921.  1947! Her parents bought it right after the war. Her mom would have been 29 years old.This was fun!




Well I was close, real close. LOL

No such serial number as S8316921. Lets see a picture of the # so we can help you identify the year. I don't think those rims were around in 47. So here's what I think, it's a 1949 serial number and it could have possibly been built in early 1950. My dreamed up Serial # S316921.

*1949*
11/02 ------------------ F308307 ---------------- F309647
11/03 ------------------ F309648 ---------------- S312650
11/04 ------------------ S312651 ---------------- S315855
*11/07 ------------------ S315856 ---------------- S318300*
11/08 ------------------ S318301 ---------------- S321357
11/10 ------------------ F321358 ---------------- F326178
11/11 ------------------ F326179 ---------------- F331736 

That would make a nice rider for the Wife since you sold her Tandem.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 22, 2020)

Very cool old bike i am getting ready to build one similar for my wife , thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## Scout Evans (May 22, 2020)

Why would they change the letter to an "S" right in the middle of the sequence and then go right back to "F"? Either it was a mistake that was finally noticed or someone played a trick on the guy who stamped the numbers and he didn't notice for four days! No bikes were stamped for the 9th either, then it was corrected. Maybe they fired the guy! Who knows? They made great bikes though, that's what counts.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2020)

Scout Evans said:


> Why would they change the letter to an "S" right in the middle of the sequence and then go right back to "F"? Either it was a mistake that was finally noticed or someone played a trick on the guy who stamped the numbers and he didn't notice for four days! No bikes were stamped for the 9th either, then it was corrected. Maybe they fired the guy! Who knows? They made great bikes though, that's what counts.




Kind of a common thing over all the years. 
Have you ever looked at the 1957 serial numbers?  :eek:


----------



## Scout Evans (May 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Kind of a common thing over all the years.
> Have you ever looked at the 1957 serial numbers?  :eek:



They repeat in other years, 52 and another year too, so you have to pull the cranks to check the actual year. The models are similar too.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2020)

Scout Evans said:


> They repeat in other years, 52 and another year too, so you have to pull the cranks to check the actual year. The models are similar too.



Unfortunately the 50's bikes don't have dated cranks so if you have an A-B-C-D serial number that was used in 52-53-57 your out of luck most times dating the bike, unless it is a 1957.


----------

